# Croc bite



## olivehydra (Feb 19, 2006)

Got an email showing a video of a croc showman getting bitten. Little bloody so probably not the best thing to post here, plus I wouldnt know how  Looks to me to be taken from one of those Thai croc and snake shows, however the file is called "Japan steve irwin" so please dont accuse me of getting my saki and singha mixed up. Pm your email addy if you would like to see it. (I think its about 1meg).


----------



## alexr (Feb 19, 2006)

Is that the one where is arm is snapped in a death roll from a gator?


----------



## redline (Feb 19, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## olivehydra (Feb 19, 2006)

alexr said:


> Is that the one where is arm is snapped in a death roll from a gator?[/quot
> 
> Yep but it looks like a croc :wink: ]


----------



## peterescue (Feb 19, 2006)

yep, its Thailand. Nasty.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 19, 2006)

That arm ain't just snapped. Wonder what happened to the croc???


----------



## Bakes (Feb 19, 2006)

got intergestion


----------



## snakecharma (Feb 24, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Rennie (Feb 24, 2006)

There's a couple around, in the other one a guy sticks his head in its mouth! Fontunately that croc doesn't bite as hard so there's not much blood but its very funny.


----------



## yommy (Feb 24, 2006)

when i was in thailand on holiday we went to a tiger zoo outside of the capital. They had a show where the keeper put his head inside a live salties jaw unfortunately being so drugged up it didn't snap off his head like it should of, but i did have the video camera ready. The way they treat animals over there, karma shoud happen and more of them should be chomped. Animal abuse in any form is NOT on.....


----------



## Gilleni (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeh i'v seen that vid, nearly made me sic, the croc just twists his arm clean off.. suprized it was still joined on!

What a clown!


----------



## Gerry (Feb 24, 2006)

I actually went to that place and watched that show a few years ago when i was in thailand. no one lost any limbs that day tho.


----------

